# Remora on Shark



## spambulance (Jul 23, 2004)

This may be of interest.
I caught this blacktip on HI last Friday and it had a remora attached to it.
I hadn't seen this before. 
Do you see these a lot?

Frisky little fella fell off and slithered away.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

i like the pic of the shark very nice, very cool seeing a big ray haning out of the BT's mouth

justin


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

see them on alot of sharks. The make for good bait. I have caught bull reds with them before when bait was hard to get.

BTW that is a bull shark, nice fish.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

You see them alot offshore.

The next time you find one, stick it onto the bottom of your fore arm and it will hang upside down on you for a while.


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

You sure you wanna giant hickey!?!? Or so I have been told told, never seen one attached to anybody but had a guide tell me his mate had one attach to his leg while diving and they ended up cutting it off, they couldn't pull it off. And it left a huge hickey...Sounded a little like bs to me since I was guessing once out of water they would release.


----------



## spambulance (Jul 23, 2004)

I appreciate the warning HEREFISHY. You can bet I was planning on fancying one of those remora as my new goatee next time I got one!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I'd say more than 1/2 the sharks I've caught have had these guys clinging to them. In fact, one shark had about 5 of them. They tend to release themselves from the shark when I was on shore taking pictures. They are kind of gross and I was more worried about the kids getting tangled in them, than the shark.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

We caught one in Florida and put him upside down on our cutting board and went to pick him up and the board stuck to his head. Very cool suction device. I caught 3 more, cut the head off, duck taped them to my knees and hands and scaled a high rise building with no trouble! LOL!!!


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

*Funny thing is....*

I think that species is actually called a sharksucker...


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Stick one to your buddy's back sometime offshore. That is good fun. They will hang on for a minute, then drop.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Filthy sneakerheads... just wait till one comes into your chum slick, eats a bait, and sucks onto the hull. Just go ahead and cut that line right now...


----------



## e sander (Nov 26, 2004)

Yep - that's a small bull shark. 

Sharksuckers are very commonly associated with bulls, blacktips, and other larger sharks especially inshore. Not found so much on blacknose or finetooths unless the shark is large.

The next time anyone catches a blacktip look closely at the skin of its back below the first dorsal and at the area around the 2nd dorsal. You should notice what looks like a skin irritation or lesion but really is an area of skin that the denticles are sloughing off of. Rub that spot and you'll get some denticles on your fingertips. Sharksuckers are always found on these skin patches. It isn't known whether the sharksuckers cause the denticles to loosen and fall out or if the sharksuckers ride that area of the body because the loose denticles allow a better grip. Anyone up for a research project on this?

Eric S
FWCC / FWRI


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Took one off of a striped marlin in Cabo last weekend. Affixed him to my neck for a picture. Sea madness takes its toll! I'm still waiting for my buddy to email it to me.


----------



## Capt. Tom (Jul 22, 2004)

*Remoras can really hang on.*

Here is a photo of an attached remora on a mako. It has attached itself in the same area as the one on your shark. I hope this link will work. This will give you an idea of how hard they are for a shark to dislodge. - Tom

http://www.newenglandsharks.com/_derived/fighting_that_trophy_mako.htm_txt_makodonilon_40.gif


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

That is cool looking isn't it.
CB has a photo of one on the top of a ling they brought in not long ago. Tis the season hahaha..
Bill had one try to stick to him when he was diving at the flower gardens many years ago. 
Try salt to unstick them ,then bait'em up see what happens.
Nasty little bugger's and they get big too.
Lynn


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've seen them 2 ft long.


----------

